# General advice on turning Antler



## TattooedTurner (Mar 27, 2017)

I have a friend that found a mule deer shed last year and asked if I could turn some of it for him (a pen & shaving brush handle). I've never turned antler and would like some advice before I commit to anything. I'm guessing it stinks but does it chip or split? How hard is the material? Carbide or HSS? All advice is welcome and much appreciated.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 27, 2017)

Use good dust control and wear a mask.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Mar 27, 2017)

First and foremost - yes, it smells very bad. Also wear a respirator for dust. Other than that is it easy to turn. I use HSS for the whole thing, but carbide also works for refining the cuts at the end. I "seal" or finish mine with CA. I also try to drill it in such a manner to leave a of the outside or the antler visible - much more interesting. I drill in the lathe with a Penn State Locking Soft-Grip Pliers for Pen Dissembly to hold the antler.


----------



## D.Oliver (Mar 27, 2017)

I've turned a fair amount of antler.  I can't say I like to turn it but items made from it are popular in my area.  Definitely use a mask.  As far as smell, it varies between the different antlers.  None of them smell good, but the odor is definitely stronger on some and less on others.  Generally the middle of the antler is more porous and outside is more dense.  Because of this I try to use relatively straight pieces.  Some people just polish the antler when they are done turning.  I find that the porous areas don't shine up as well as the outside parts of antler.  To get a consistent shine across the entire work piece I usually apply a CA finish.


----------



## Jim Smith (Mar 27, 2017)

I've used both HSS and carbide successful.  The main thing is to have SHARP tools and use some sort of respirator if at all possible.

Jim Smith


----------



## TattooedTurner (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks for some fast replies! I'll definitely wear my respirator and use my lathe right for extraction. Extra thanks for advice on using CA, I didn't know if I should just polish or do a CA finish.



mg_dreyer said:


> ?...I also try to drill it in such a manner to leave a of the outside or the antler visible - much more interesting...



I planned on showing some of the "bark" if possible. I saw a shaving brush a member at B&B made and he wasn't sure if he should have included some of the bark. All the comments said it looked great and was the way to go.


----------



## KenV (Mar 27, 2017)

Jay,

Shed antler comes in two flavors.  Fresh and weathered.  Fresh is not a problem other than assuring it has dried!
.
Weathered can be a challenge.   I evolved to cutting it into pieces and running it through Cactus Juice to reinforce the weathering induced cracks and softening.   Turns much better with fewer failures.

You can also use dye in the cactus juice for some dramatic effects on the more weathered pieces.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Mar 27, 2017)

KenV said:


> Jay,
> 
> Shed antler comes in two flavors.  Fresh and weathered.  Fresh is not a problem other than assuring it has dried!
> .
> ...



Thank you! I'll stabilize it first just to avoid any problems.


----------



## Skie_M (Mar 27, 2017)

Antler sheds don't usually have the "bloodshot" issues common to deer that have died out of hunting season (not necessarily due to poaching ... natural causes and vehicular collisions are possible scenarios).


If you come across one that still has blood in it (the core of the antler is marrow, as it is a bone growth rather than horn, which is a type of modified hair, like hooves are a modified type of fingernail), I would suggest COOKING IT THOROUGHLY to kill off any and all bacteria that may be present in the blood before you attempt to cut it and turn it any further.

They (all types of bone) turn reasonably well with HSS tools, but I prefer carbide, as bone can take the edge off your tools kinda faster than wood.  I have found that it is easiest to drill it by hand holding (pliers with leather wrap) on the drill press and then mounting it on a plain mandrel shaft between bushings and taking it to your sander .... hold it at an oblique angle and it will spin the antler section as it wears it away, giving you an easily pre-rounded piece with little fuss (lots of mess but very low chance for any kind of catch or breakage).  

If you prefer drilling on the lathe, a similar method can be used there ... hold by hand with leather wrapped pliers, put the back end on the tailstock center and drive it onto a spinning drill bit to the halfway point .... back it out and drill from other side to meet in center.  Make sure to push the bit ALL THE WAY THROUGH to ensure you have a straight hole for your brass tube, and glue with epoxy or gorilla glue to fill any internal gaps and seal the interior.  You'll still find it much easier to pre-round on a mandrel shaft with a belt sander or disc sander.

Once it's pre-rounded it's a lot easier to keep it in one piece, as the rounded shape wont catch nearly as easily as a rough exterior ... don't forget to seal it in CA whether you choose to use a CA finish or not, helps keep the moisture content in the bone consistent to prevent swelling/shrinkage, which will cause cracks over time.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you Skie!


----------



## TonyL (Mar 27, 2017)

As others have said..wear a mask, DC on, etc.  and, if married, remember to say, "What smell?"


----------



## farmer (Mar 30, 2017)

*Antler*

I stabilize my antler with wood hardener , 
When I have it turned to the right size I take it to the buffing wheel .
.

Don't use bleach .  
African deer antler is cleaner or more pearl whitish then Deer here in the USA .


----------



## TattooedTurner (Mar 30, 2017)

TonyL said:


> As others have said..wear a mask, DC on, etc.  and, if married, remember to say, "What smell?"


:biggrin:

I'm not married so I don't have a boss to answer to. Even so, I'm not sure I'll be turning it now. From what he said the antler doesn't sound like it's in real good shape so he's thinking of carving some pieces. It would be a good learning experience though.


----------



## Gregf (Mar 30, 2017)

It is a very attractive material, though somewhat unpredictable.
Especially nice with the bolt action pens.


----------



## Skie_M (Mar 30, 2017)

TattooedTurner said:


> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> > As others have said..wear a mask, DC on, etc.  and, if married, remember to say, "What smell?"
> ...



Ask him for some off-cuts and pieces to try your hand on ....

Even if all you do is use them for ring segments (or even rings) or turning a small button or finial, getting used to working with bone is just a first step... and relatively cheap, if you're getting the antler for free!

As for the antler starting to disintegrate ... well, that's what stabilization is for.  Soak it in wood hardener and let it dry completely, and if it's still seeming to be a bit weak, give it a good soak in some thin CA.


----------



## okmatt (Sep 21, 2021)

Skie_M said:


> Antler sheds don't usually have the "bloodshot" issues common to deer that have died out of hunting season (not necessarily due to poaching ... natural causes and vehicular collisions are possible scenarios).
> 
> 
> If you come across one that still has blood in it (the core of the antler is marrow, as it is a bone growth rather than horn, which is a type of modified hair, like hooves are a modified type of fingernail), I would suggest COOKING IT THOROUGHLY to kill off any and all bacteria that may be present in the blood before you attempt to cut it and turn it any further.
> ...


I'm trying to envision how you sand these. what kind of sander are you using on these?


----------



## qquake (Sep 21, 2021)

FYI, the post you're responding to is from 2017. He hasn't posted any messages since 2018.


----------

